

EC2 US-East is down - necubi
http://twitter.com/#!/search/ec2

======
hoodoof
And yet the Amazon status page says everything is
fine.....<http://status.aws.amazon.com/>

Maybe Amazon could redirect people to twitter instead of its status page for
info on whether it is up or down.

------
JeffL
Management console says all my instances are still running. But can't ping or
ssh to them and can't ping amazon.com either.

------
JeffL
And it's back up for us, at least.

